# Blue Tooth Drivers -Vista 64 - LG Neon (GT365)???



## OMX_Drone (Sep 15, 2009)

Just got a LG Neon phone. Has blue tooth and a 4gb micro SD. Functions with headset, and accepted file transfer from anther phone. Laptop is a DV6-1030US with built-in blue tooth, Windows Vista home premium 64 bit edition and has successfully connected with a LG Xenon, though no file transfer was attempted. 

The phone connects to computer, but cannot browse the computer. File transfer attempts fail. and device manager shows missing blue tooth drivers. Vista check yields nothing. Googling the phone has not yielded anything for me. Any idea if drivers exist?

One more thing, I have a micro adapter tested and worked, seems my Card Reader Slot is shot.


----------

